# How to run 2 freeview boxes off one aerial?



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I want to run 2 freeview boxes off one aerial. I already have the two aerials ran in but I currently just switch the connections over when I want to watch either one.

If I run both at the same time neither of them has signal. Doing a bit of research I heard things about signal boosters and amps?

Thanks


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

you should be able to have one feed coming off the aerial and then going into a splitter and splitting it into two, not sure if this is what you already have?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I would think you would need to put a signal booster on to the aerial coming in then have an attachment that splits the signal into two. I think you will be able to get what you need at maplin or ebay. This way you use one booster/amp. The other way would require you to use two boosters.

Ive never tried this, but I think this the way that I would go about doing it. The splitter will be for coaxial cable. Dont think of using one of the 2 into 1 white plastic things, that wont work it would be the wrong way (two inputs into one tv) and turning it around wont work.

HTH

Ben


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Go for a loft amplifier/distributor.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Ive got one aerial with a splitter on it, lets me get an aerial connection in the 3 bedrooms and one in to the living room. No booster or anything needed and perfect picture.


----------



## seantomtom (Mar 17, 2010)

I had the same problem,put another aerial in the loft


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. I think a signal booster will do the job as I have tryed splitters, I must just have a weak signal or a rubbish aerial (been up for god noes how long).


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Also dont be blagged into buying a 'digital' aerial, no such thing, normal aerials receive the signal perfectly, the only reason it wouldnt is if the aerial is damaged. So many people have been talked into buy new digital aerials which they just dont need. We have already had our analogue signal turned off here now at the end of last year.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

SLx 4 Way Aerial Amplifier with Digtial By-Pass: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


----------

